# Punked by Orchids WOC



## mormodes (Nov 11, 2011)

This is probably the strangest thing I've seen in a long time. On facebook: an interactive orchid man. http://www.facebook.com/20WOC?sk=app_223778637677404 

First its incredible that taxi stands in Singapore have video capability. Second that a guy was paid to wear an orchid suit. Three that its sorta funny in a weird post modern way, LOL! And 4, you can turn it off!


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 11, 2011)

That was strange and wonderful.


----------



## koshki (Nov 11, 2011)

Jay Leno's been pulling that same gag for years...talking photo booth, talking gas pump...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2011)

that was silly


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2011)

Haha, that's awesome. I could see John doing this in his kovachii suit.


----------



## Lint (Nov 11, 2011)

"Stop picking your nose, young lady!" :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2011)

I saw that a month or so ago -- didn't someone on this forum post it earlier???


----------



## mormodes (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL! "That is sooo 20 seconds ago."


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2011)

OK, that had to be NYEric!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2011)

not me, but its cute.


----------



## Roth (Nov 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> not me, but its cute.



Stop imagining this fellow dressed in a Cymbidium rectum suite please


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2011)

Roth said:


> Stop imagining this fellow dressed in a Cymbidium rectum suite please




Not me and not cute!


----------

